# sleep iphone without locking screen



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Is there anyway I can put the phone to sleep without having to lock the screen?

I dont want to keep using the slider to use the phone.

thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Short Answer: No.

Longer Answer: There may be a 3rd party app (for jailbroken phones) that can do this for you. The slide to unlock is one of the key iPhone features that they talked about quite a bit with the original 1st gen. launch. The finger slide is more or less impossible to do by mistake and thus guarantees nothing gets tapped, dialed, launched, etc... by mistake! Settings -> General -> Auto-Lock allows you to disable (Never) the screen auto-lock, and if you don't lock it (pushing the top button), the screen will fade out (go to sleep).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I guess you're right, I was just wondering...the phone takes a bit of getting used to. 

Thanks for the answer.


----------

